# Paludarium



## ByQ (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi, my name is Adam, I'm from Poland
This is my first post, but I read this forum few years

I want to show you my paludarium. Certainly, this is not tank for dendrobates but piti, this forum's member, advised me this site





This paludarium have ONLY 3 weeks


----------



## Malibu307 (Sep 10, 2012)

Looks beautiful!! Do you plan to put anything living in it at some point?


----------



## ByQ (Apr 18, 2011)

Malibu307 said:


> Looks beautiful!! Do
> you plan to put anything living in it at some point?


Thnks.

This is good question. Maybe vampire crabs or bombina orientalis? 
My dream are dendrobates, but it isn't good option for this tank


----------



## ByQ (Apr 18, 2011)




----------



## ByQ (Apr 18, 2011)

I well be have 5 new plant:
Tillandsia ionantha ionantha,
Tillandsia bulbosa,
Cryptanthus mix 3 p

Can you help me with place?


----------



## Wyofrogs (Sep 25, 2011)

Dude, vampire crabs would be the bees knees in that pauli! I would love to have them in my system. But alas...


----------



## ByQ (Apr 18, 2011)

Ya, but the tank is not completely sealed. I would have to make new cover


----------



## Szupin (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi ByQ, nie wiedziałem, że też tu jesteś.


----------



## ByQ (Apr 18, 2011)

Szupin said:


> Hi ByQ, nie wiedziałem, że też tu jesteś.


Hi. I'm everywhere


----------



## ByQ (Apr 18, 2011)

New plants:


----------



## Adam R (Jun 26, 2013)

ByQ said:


> Thnks.
> 
> This is good question. Maybe vampire crabs or bombina orientalis?
> My dream are dendrobates, but it isn't good option for this tank


you are correct, good chance of them drowning. i have a paludarium with thumbnails and they are always in the water. the water is only 1/2 to 1" depth(inches). if you added more media in your water feature you could easily have some frogs in there. just a thought


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Okay, hold up:

Plants:
1) The _tillandsia bulbosa_ on the right should be mounted sideways to prevent rot (excellent choice for this set up);
2) Cryptanthus are true terrestrials that need a bit more substrate. They will look good for a while, but I believe there are better choices, such as small ferns and/or aroids;
3) I love chaemaodora, but this plant can't be pruned. Maybe a tall Acorus or small spathiphyllum? Or Aglaonema simplex?

Animals:
1) vampire crabs;
2) _Bombina orientalis_;
3) _Cynops pyrrhogaster_ or _C. ensicauda_;
4) Paramesotriton sp.;
5) _Hylarana erythrea_ (easier than other Asian ranids);
6) Streamside skinks (_Tropidophorus_ sp.--this is a vastly underrated vivarium pet--they display well and readily eat form one's hands, and do not bother anyone--unless you are a sick guppy));
7) Some reed frog or mantella species;
8) maybe a small anabantid for the water section?

I would have no problem mixing 2 and 3 _OR_ 2 and 4, _OR_ 5 and 6.

However,  I did notice that most of the plants are *New World*. Hmnnn...

How about:
1) Any small American hylid, especially cinerea or chrysocelis;
2) _Hypsiboas heilprini_ (if you can find them);
3) Coquis;
4) 3-lined salamander;
5) Seal salamander;
6) Red spotted newts;
7) Dwarf sirens;
8) Endler's livebearer? Otocinclus catfish?

Personally, I think 1 and 6 _OR_ 4 and 6 O_R_ 1 and 7 would be a nice combination

I would avoid phyllomedusines (too humid);

-_*OR*_-

--You could do something completely different--how about a mantid or arboreal tarantulas (Avicularia sp.)?

Respectfully submitted




ByQ said:


> New plants:


----------



## ByQ (Apr 18, 2011)

@ Adam R, thanks for you'r answer. What it is "thumbnails" ?

@ Groundhog: WoW! So much information for me in one post  Thank you very very much! I need little time for read and *undestand* your post 

My first annotation: 
1. for all this animals I well by need full cover. In this moment I have only Plexiglas plate ab 1/4 ' smoller than aquarium.



2. I afraid to high summers temp for Caudata

3. Cryptanthus: I can make some small flowerpot (for waters plants) with ADA Amazonia. Will be better?

to be continued ..... 

BR Adam


----------



## Adam R (Jun 26, 2013)

thumbnail darts:

Josh's Frogs How-To Guides thumbnail dart frogs » Josh's Frogs How-To Guides


----------



## ByQ (Apr 18, 2011)

It's imitator, thx Adam

I'm sorry, but I'm dont show my set up 

It's full OW 0,04 inch. tank ab 23,5x14x14 inch. It's 19 gal. only  , 50W aquarium's heater, external filter ab. 1,5 USgal., ExoTera fogger and my old DIY marine lamp (temporary) by cree. 6x10W white, 12x3W blue, 2x3W red

This tank is really small . I think a vampire crab or Bombina orientalis is the best option. Ofcourse if I change cover


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

Nice pauludarium!

I would not recommend mantella or any dart. 

There are some imported parmeseotriton chinensis currently in the market that you don't see too often, but they, and any other Asian newt, would need more water depth. 

I vote for the skinks because I've never heard of them and want to see them in that setup.


----------



## ByQ (Apr 18, 2011)

My March 21st, 2014 (Created with @Magisto) - YouTube


----------



## Limitedjive (Jan 16, 2013)

This is really cool, would like to see an update.


----------



## ByQ (Apr 18, 2011)




----------



## boosh96 (Apr 10, 2012)

If it's 19 gallons I'd recommend one, maybe two _Theloderma corticale_, or Vietnamese mossy frogs.

EDIT: Nevermind. I just noticed you have crabs now.


----------



## ByQ (Apr 18, 2011)

Thx boosh96, for beginer any tip is valuable


----------



## ByQ (Apr 18, 2011)

URL=http://img841.imageshack.us/i/1udo.png/]







[/URL]


----------

